# 101 vs sw 36



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

i am looking for a new cc gun, sold my smith 36 to my son and was looking at a 101 in 38. is there much differnce in size between the two? none of the shops in my area have 1 to look at.my smith was a 3 inch barrel and i know the ruger is stainless and a wee bit heaver but only by 3-4 oz. I usually carry IWB is the ruger uncomfortable? I an unhappy my other choices like tauarus 85 or charter arms, and a new sw is almost 600.00 .
the iorny is i only paid 150.00 back 30 years ago for my chiefs 36 new.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

The SP 101 at 24 oz isn't heavy enough to be a bother to me. I carry in a Simply Rugged pocket protector in my front pocket in warmer weather and in a pancake belt holster when I wear a covering garment. I have one in 357 mag and don't find the recoil to be an issue as the grips fit my hand very well and that seems to mitigate recoil of some of the hotter loads. The SP is built like a mini-tank and will last for generations.


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Sp 101*

I had a SP101 but was not happy with the weight for carrying. I ended up buying a lightly used airweight Smith J frame 1 7/8 inch barrel for $300 are $400 new around here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had both and they are two different animals. The SP-101 weights 27oz empty and that's the 21/4" .357. The M-36 S&W weights 20oz. The SP is a tough little snubbie and will wear you out shooting .357's in it but .38's are very easy to shoot.The M-36 is .38's only and p-loads for carry only on the older ones. To many +p loads and you will knock it out of time. Both take a lot of practice to be good with. I found C/T Laser sights worked real well on the SP-101.:smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Ruger SP101 and :smt033


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*CC*

The reason I settled on the SP vs. the S&W M-60, was weight and durability. If I'm going to CC, I must be very intimate with the weapon and confident in it's ability to perform when I want it to. Plus, I have to be able to shoot it a lot, with the loads I carry as well as practice loads. I'm not confident that the Smith's can measure up to the challenge to be honest with you. At least from what I've read on many forums such as this, as well as independent site reviews. I've had my SP (2" bbl.) now for about 3 months. Have been to the range a dozen times or so. Put about 300 rounds thru it thus far. Very impressed with short range (7 - 15 yds.) accuracy shooting with two hands, as well as with point shooting (something I've just started to do). Tell you what, unless you have Arnold Swart....'s hands, I'd hate to shoot anything lighter in weight with full power .357 Mag. PD rounds! As far as CC goes, it's a pleasure to carry in my Thunderwear rig. JMO.


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I have decided to go with the sp101 local shop is willing to deliver it to me from gunbrokers. I found a new 38 2 inch ths will replace my model 36 i gave my son. thanks for all input
mrsnipy


----------

